# UAE lifts vaping ban



## Hooked (19/2/19)

"After several months of review, the government of the United Arab Emirates has announced that it will lift its ban on the sales of vapor products. The first approved products are expected to be available in mid-April...

"Sales will be legalized with standards in place for products, according to The National. Vapes will also carry health warnings similar to those on cigarette packages, and sales will probably be age-restricted like combustible products. Public use will be regulated exactly as it is for cigarettes, a Dubai health official told the Khaleej Times.

Standards will be made public soon, and will also regulate importation, manufacture, distribution, and packaging. The regulations will be published as UAE.S 5030, according to Abu Dhabi World. In addition to vaping products and e-liquid, the regulations will cover heat-not-burn tobacco products like Philip Morris International’s IQOS device.

According to Abu Dhabi World, officials say the standards will reflect European and British regulations, which may mean a limit will be set for nicotine content. The EU Tobacco Products Directive (TPD) limits nicotine in e-liquid to 20 mg/mL, which makes small devices like cigalikes and pod vapes less effective and attractive to users.

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/76803/uae-is-ending-its-ban-on-vape-product-sales/
18 February 2019

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/2/19)

You have to give them some credit for this.

Not many governments go back and admit mistakes. The USA ended prohibition after almost 14 years.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

